# Sheridan Products kits-- 1.22.5 caboose



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently bought two "G" kits from a friend who is in the process of reducing his inventory of model railroad equipment. The kits are made by Sheridan Products. One kit is a 1:22.5 D&RGW class 2 17' caboose and the other is a 1:20.3 class 5 (4000 series) D&RGW 27.5' box car. I'll review and post photos of the box car in a separate thread.

The caboose body and roof (with cupola) came pre-assembled. The needlebeams came with the queenposts already glued in place. The floor, with all the beams also pre-assembled was marked for the correct placement of the needlebeams. 


The assembly was limited to adding the hardware into the pre-drilled properly positioned holes. painting and adding decals.


All of the white metal castings had been filed to remove all flash. The base of the external chimney assembly had even been filed to conform with the curve of the roof.


The kit as I received it came with decals, proper trucks, and gauge 1 Kadee couplers. There was also a complete interior. I believe that it was an available option.

The window frames were cast white metal, no cutting and building the window frames. The "glass" consisted of pre-cut pieces of 1/16' thick plexiglas. Most of these windows fit into the frames without any sanding needed. There were a couple that needed light sanding to fit.

Previously, I have built Northeast Narrow Gauge and Phil's Narrow Gauge kits. I would say that the level of detail and ease of assembly is on a par with Phil's kits.


I do not know if Sheridan Products is still in business. The directions have a copyright of 2003. I tried Googling them, but all I got was a company with the same name that makes air rifles.


I am impressed with the kit.


Here are some pictures of the car.




























Interior










The interior included the stove with the coffee pot! 


I would recommend anyone interested in building some nice cars to get some of Sheridan Product kits,* if they are still in business*.

When I get a chance I'll post some comments and pictures of the box car. An equally impressive kit. Should have decals from Stan Cedarleaf in a couple of days.



Chuck


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Very nice kits, lots of detail! 

Alec


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job on the kit Chuck. Their products were fantastic. They allowed a builder to put together a fine kit that looked scratch built.

Doc


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Don:

I didn't know anything about them until I got the kits. Can you add anything? Did you build any?

Chuck


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, 

A few months ago, I tried to order an interior kit for the shorty caboose (in 1.20.3). Sent an e-mail off to them with the address shown on their website. Came back as undeliverable. They are located in San Antonio as far as I know. If someone has a working e-mail address for them, I would appreciate knowing about it.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Try this: 

http://sheridanproducts.tripod.com/sheridanproducts/index.html


----------



## mickb (Nov 25, 2010)

managed to find this not much of a site though 
http://sheridanproducts.tripod.com/...index.html
Mick


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck,

No, I've never built one but a few years ago I talked to a couple who did. They really liked the kit.

Doc


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

I belive Sheridan Products is long gone. i seem to remember the owner having heath issues a number of years ago. why the website is still up i do not know. 

Al P.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I guess that I'll end up with only the two kits that I already have.

Chuck


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Really nice looking caboose.

And 1:22.5 too! That's the scale we use. 


Too bad Sheridan appears to have ended their G scale business, as I would have purchased their 1:22.5 scale items. I always thought they only offered 1:20.3 products.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt:

There was not scale on either of the boxes. The guy I bought them from thought that both of the kits were 1:24. 


The instructions with the caboose said that it was a 1:22.5 kit. The box car had no indication anywhere what scale it is. Only by measuring its length and dividing the prototype length (27.5') by the length of the car body was I able to get 1:20.3.


I have a number of LGB, USA, and Delton Colorado Narrow gauge cars. After making a lot of measurements, this caboose may be my only 1:22.5 Colorado NG car. All the others are much closer to 1:24. I had always wondered why my "1:22.5" NG cars looked way too small behind 1:20.3 engines. After all that should only be a 10% difference. The real difference is closer to 20%. It was only after measuring the cars was I able understand why they didn't look as good as I thought they should.


Chuck


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Chuck 

I do have a built Sheridan D&RGW long caboose that is true 1:24, so they did make some of them [at least one].


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim:

There lies the problem. It appears that he made kits in several scales (at least three that we know of). Some may have assumed one scale and the kit might have been another.

What ever scale it is, the final product is something to be proud of, because it is a nice model.

Chuck 




I've always thought that I was reasonably aware of what was available in the hobby. I have to admit that in the 30+ years in the hobby I hadn't heard of Sheridan Products until a month ago. I wish that I had known of them, because I most likely would have bought more of their kits.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've observed, IF you see something you want that is made by and individual, you better jump on it fast, because most are not around very long. Small outfits, done by one guy, eventually come to and end.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry:

It's not just stuff made by individuals. How many time have engines and cars made by the major manufacturers been limited to a single production run?

I have learned to buy things when or shortly after they come out, if it is something I really want and can afford. Otherwise, I just sit, watch, and wish.


Chuck


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

I got and built a Sheridan 1:20.3 D&RGW round-roofed long caboose maybe 8 years ago. Great kit with the interior add-on.

Scott


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott:

They are great kits.

Glad you are back home. Can't wait to hear about the trip!!

Chuck


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Scott 

Some time I would like to compare my 1:24 long caboose with your 1:20.3. Good photo op.


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

Sure, that can be arranged. I had a moment of panic when I started reading this thread so I whipped out the scale rule and confirmed my Sheridan caboose is 30 feet long in 1:20.3!

Scott


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott:

I had a similar concern when I opened the box. What scale is it? I thought it was going to be 1:24, but the instructions said 1:22.5. What is it? I measured the floor assembly and it is exactly 1 foot long, end beam to end beam. I have a picture of 0578 in one of my books and it referred to it as a 17' caboose. Imagine my surprise when my initial calculation gave the scale as 1:17. I got out my 1:20.3 Accucraft short caboose and the Sheridan was definitely smaller. With the help of Jim, aka Dr. Rivet, I learned that the 17' caboose measures the length of the cabin, not the length of the car. The plans of the caboose show that it is 22'6" end beam to end beam. That works out to 1:22.5. 


It would be interesting to know how the kits were prepared. Everything is cut very precisely and the proper sized holes are drilled in the correct locations. My guess is that there must have been some computer aided machine to help make these kits in several different scales. My caboose is a short version, but the instructions were for a 1:22.5 long caboose. Jim has a 1:24 long caboose and you have a 1:20.3 version of the long caboose. There must be a 1:22.5 model long caboose out there.


The more I learn about Sheridan Products, the more I appreciate them.

Chuck


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 21 Jan 2012 07:48 PM 
Scott:

There must be a 1:22.5 model long caboose out there.

Chuck 

If there was I'd buy it


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt:

Good luck.

If you can find one, you will have a great model.

Chuck


----------

